# Lightroom 4.3 the Adjustment brush stopped reacting after the update?



## ZoeEnPhos (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi all!
My first question in this category here on Canonrumors Forum -
Background:
I am using Mac OS X Version 10.6.8 and I did recently updated my LR4.2 to the last update version LR4.3.
By this update the Adjustment brush stopped reacting! When used it saves the history and the "dots" BUT makes NO adjustments to the .CR2!
 I have tried to revert all presets to the Standard settings.
Tried all possibilities I could find in order to set all to standard presets. 

 So I wonder if some one else has experienced this same unwanted change, when you updated your LR4.2 version to the LR4.3 or latest version?

Do I need to uninstall the LR4 and reinstall the LR4.2?
 I would appreciate any help for solution - if there is any solution present?
(By the way, I also did check out the Adjustment brush settings that the flow and density was right)

(I have even search the ADOBE LR4 Forum without finding any advice for a solution!)
Wishing you all a very nice week-end!
And greetings from a snowy winter Sweden! (Still snowing quite heavily right now!)
[/size]Charl


----------



## bc33 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi ZoeEnPhos, 

I just updated lightroom on my iMac to 4.3 and the adjustment brush works fine. I'm running 10.8.2 so perhaps it's just a just a snow leopard thing.

Good luck.


----------



## pwp (Dec 15, 2012)

Just updated LR on my win7 64 PC. The brush works as before, but overall this slow update (vs LR3x) of LR has got even slower with 4.3. Every single update I make to a file lags a couple of seconds behind. This is maddening especially if I'm working through a folder of a couple of hundred images with a tight deadline looming. Grrr... ???

-PW


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm as well using a Mac OS X Version 10.8.2 and did an update of my LR to version 4.3 a few days ago. I didn't encounter any issues with my adjustment brush. Why not try reverting to LR version 4.2 then reinstall once again? Cheers.


----------

